# Help Huntana Repair



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi,

As you can see I am new to this site but have always had a love of watches since getting a watch from my Dad as a present. He had been given this watch by his Dad.

I have had this Huntana for many years now and I guess it comes from the sixties. The thing is it stopped working about 15 years ago and I took it to a jewellers who said it was unfixable. It seems like you cannot wind it up any more like its up against a stop.

What might the problem be and who/where would be the best place to go to get it fixed?

I would very much like to keep this watch and one day hand down to my Son. Not sure he is into watches like I am but its a nice idea anyway.

Many thanks


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

I am very surprised to hear your Jeweller say a mechanical watch is unfixable.

I have taken many, many watches to my repairer & not once has he written one off. However he has told me far to often that something was not economically viable to fix giving me both a warning about price & an opt out should I desire.

I've produced some real wrecks to be rescued & not once has he failed. I assumed that if you are prepared to pay, that it's not severe rust or using some very obscure parts; it can be fixed. He has been doing it 50 years & will only do mechanical. For electric watches I have now found Paul @ electric-watches.co.uk, he is fantastic & will get all my electric watches.

My point is I would try again with someone who know's his stuff.

As for your symptoms it sounds like what is commonly called 'over wound'. I get told off every time I use that phrase because apparently there is no such thing but I have taken several casualties in for repair with these symptoms & all have returned ticking.

Good luck


----------



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks FuriousPig,

I was surprised too that he said it was unfixable. He did say he could put a quartz movement in it but i didnt like the idea! Its a manual wind up watch and i would prefer to keep it that way.

I also thought it was a "over wound" fault but wanted to see if anybody had other ideas. I live in the north London area, does anyone know somebody they would recommend locally to me?

I would not hold anyone responsible for their recommendations so feel free to let me know if you rate somebody. The watch is not woth much in its self but if I can get it repaired for a resonable sum that would be great.

Many thanks.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

A starting point could be to check the BHI list:

http://www.bhi.co.uk/repairer.html

Personally I always like to support local trade but in this case I have to drive 30 miles to get to the person I trust (he is in that list) & I use the Postal Service for my Electrics.

If someone had suggested a quartz movement to me I would of told him to put it where it wouldn't tick for long!


----------



## degsey (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi FuriousPig,

I have checked the list and there are 3 at least 6 miles near to me so I will pay them a visit. Many thanks. regards, Derek.


----------

